# goat breed pics



## redtailgal (Sep 30, 2011)

It is very difficult for those of us making the breed pages to find pics to use for the pages that will not infringe copyrights.

If you have pics of your own, or can get permission to use someone else's pics, please post them here.

ALL breeds are needed.

Doe, buck or wether, and kids.

It would be best if there were no other animals in the pics, and no people in the pics please.




> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 1, 2011)

I have LOADS of photos of my lamanchas if you are interested.  Would you prefer that they were more posed or just relaxed out in the field?  Would you prefer disbudded individuals for dairy breeds or does it not matter (I have both horned and disbudded ones)?  Would it be easier to be used if they are emailed or just post them?  You have any size/quality specifications?


----------



## elevan (Oct 1, 2011)

Clear pictures are needed and they'll be used for breed pages on this website.

Horned or disbudded will work.  A posed or standing natural picture for goats would be best.

You may simply post them to this thread as more than one person may be doing different breeds.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 1, 2011)

One more question... you looking for purebeds only or experimentals as well?


----------



## elevan (Oct 1, 2011)

Here  is a list of the goat breeds that we are looking for.  Pictures should be of pure stock (though registered stock is not required).


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 1, 2011)

Okey doke   Here are a few, hopefully some will be of use.... 







3 year old Lamancha Doe





3 year old Lamancha Doe





Yearling Lamancha Doe





Yearling Lamancha Doe





Yearling Lamancha Doe





Lamancha Buck Kid





Yearling Lamancha Buck

And I am sure you will get better pics of nubians... but here is the odd buckling on my farm just in case....




Nubian Buck Kid


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the photos.  Could you edit your post and name the breed of each goat?  Please?


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

In need of Alpine goat pics


----------

